# Yeti Coolers are they worth the money?



## howie_r

I was looking at some yeti coolers and I was wondering if they were worth the price? anyone have any experiance with them what is the big diffrence between them and say a big coleman cooler?


----------



## Nitro

Big difference. 

In August at my SC property, Ice will last in an Igloo about 24-36 hours..

A Yeti holds ice for 4 days or so. We have bought two for the club and they are impressive. more insulation, tougher construction from the material standpoint and the hinges are built to last...

I will be buying one more for my personal use.


----------



## 828deerslayer

are they any better than the coleman 5 day?


----------



## seaweaver

I have found 2 colman 5 day units and they are nice for my aps.
My pal has a yeti for bow of his 20' boat and it never moves and is stable enough to cast off it....but don't ask me to move it... even empty.

cw


----------



## ArmyTaco

Just go ahead and get an Engle fridge/freezer. Best cooler investment ever made. Runs in car or off outlet in house. Draws so little current as long as you drive once a day your battery will not die. Google reviews for them, they are awesome.


----------



## huntone

Got a Yeti, had all the others is the reason I have a Yeti. Would buy another in a moment. Coleman 5 day will last a while, but won't out last a Yeti!! I have several Colemans that need rebuilding. They definitely will not hold ice like a Yeti and won't seal like it either. Just depends on what it's worth to ya?


----------



## Nicodemus

My biggest concern would be somebody stealin` it. I just about always keep a cooler in the bed of the truck.


----------



## rex upshaw

Nitro said:


> Big difference.
> 
> In August at my SC property, Ice will last in an Igloo about 24-36 hours..
> 
> A Yeti holds ice for 4 days or so. We have bought two for the club and they are impressive. more insulation, tougher construction from the material standpoint and the hinges are built to last...
> 
> I will be buying one more for my personal use.



yep.  a buddy of mine brought one down for a weekend in south georgia, with temps in the mid 90's, ice went in on thursday and we still had ice on sunday.


----------



## dawg2

Nicodemus said:


> My biggest concern would be somebody stealin` it. I just about always keep a cooler in the bed of the truck.


Same here.  I would hate to spend that kind of many for someone to grab it out of my truck


----------



## Nicodemus

I would like to have one of the smaller ones for my boat though.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

It is a fine piece of equipment.

I am very particular about letting it out of my sight.


----------



## Gaswamp

Yettis are awesome.  this time a year ice will last two weeks in one.


----------



## drhunt20

They are awesome.  Ours held a bag of ice for two weeks (this was right after the first of the year).  Def a good idea.


----------



## 828deerslayer

i may have to get an engle


----------



## Hunt&Fish

I've had one for 3 years. It is worth the money to me. I use it hunting and fishing. It is heavy and has rubberpads on the bottom so it does not slide around in my boat or in the back of my pickup.


----------



## ryanwhit

yeti, engle, ssi, frigid rigid...all the same type of cooler.  there is no comparison between them and a coleman 5 day.  which is actually like a coleman 1 day...if you're lucky.  the real coolers will hold ice for days, even in summer.  is it worth it???  that's up to you...


----------



## Dean

*Expensive*

but being 'bear proof' for camping in bear country and able to take a repeated beating from the luggage folks on airlines helps justify them. Of course they hold ice a good while, but it sure is cheaper to add a chuck of dry ice to a 5 day (or 1 day for that matter) Coleman than buy a Yeti simply because it holds ice better...by that's my 02


----------



## bross07

They do hold ice well but the best thing about them is that all of the hinges and latches are molded and will never break. If they do, they will give you another one.


----------



## SC Hunter

Nicodemus said:


> My biggest concern would be somebody stealin` it. I just about always keep a cooler in the bed of the truck.



My buddy has one he got for christmas and he has his in the back of his truck with a lock and chain holding it in there.


----------



## Nooge

I drink all my beer before the ice has a chance to melt....even using a five-gallon bucket as an ice chest. Cheers!


----------



## Nitro

Dean said:


> but being 'bear proof' for camping in bear country and able to take a repeated beating from the luggage folks on airlines helps justify them. Of course they hold ice a good while, but it sure is cheaper to add a chuck of dry ice to a 5 day (or 1 day for that matter) Coleman than buy a Yeti simply because it holds ice better...by that's my 02



We don't put dry ice in a cocktail..................


----------



## Nitro

SC Hunter said:


> My buddy has one he got for christmas and he has his in the back of his truck with a lock and chain holding it in there.



Sensible fellow.


----------



## Dean

*Hey Nitro*

rest assured we don't either! but running out of 'cocktail' ice when you are 40 or 50 miles (one way) from the nearest store is a problem...that's why we add a few pounds of dry ice on the bottom of the cooler and top it with regular ice, some outside the bag, and some  'cocktail' ice kept clean in a bag. We have kept ice for a week this way....

Beer can be stored in the river.........


----------



## stringmusic

whats the price difference on a Yeti and a nice coleman, and how many bags of ice could a person buy with that difference?


----------



## bull0ne

For what it's worth.....

http://www.engel-usa.com/PS0908_BigCoolers_reprint0808_WEB.pdf


----------



## ArmyTaco

Im not talking about a cooler I am talking about the fridge/frezer. Its the most awesome piece of camping equipment I have bought.


----------



## Hogchaser

Sure they are better - don't you watch the ads on TV. !! LOL.. Yea they seem to be 200% better or more. Don't own one YET have several others so not a wise choice of money redistribution at this time.


----------



## Paddle

If money was no object I'd have 10 on them!! 

 I sure would hate to lose a $300 ice chest on the river!!

 The Coleman 5 day has served us well for canoe camping. Ice lasted all weekend.

 Bull One's web link showed the Coleman beating the Yeti.

http://www.engel-usa.com/PS0908_BigC...nt0808_WEB.pdf


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Guys unless you're in a VERY remote part of the country, ice ain't but a couple dollars . . . just sayin.


----------



## shakey gizzard

I wonder if I could buy just the hinges?


----------



## Muddy Water

I don't care if it is going to keep my beers cold for a month, I can't get over the fact that the "school colors" line of yeti coolers only come in Texas, Auburn, Bama, LSU, and Florida colors.


----------



## DROPPINEM

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guys unless you're in a VERY remote part of the country, ice ain't but a couple dollars . . . just sayin.



Kinda what i was thinkin!!...........But the Yetis are nice coolers that are built right and do what they are intended to do but me being a poor man i cant see spending that on a cooler.


----------



## grouper throat

They're nice but the way my coolers grow legs and walk away, I can't justify losing one of them. We do carry one grouper fishing and they keep ice forever even in flur-da heat


----------



## O-Country

I thought about one, but when I was on a hunting trip this year there was one at a camp next to mine and in conversation with the owner of it I asked how he liked it.His words were I like the 5 day beside it 2 to 1 better, and it is not  worth the money I paid for it.


----------



## CamoCop

wish i could afford the initial cost!  i know i have spent more then they cost over time in coolers but just can't bring myself to pay $300.00 for a cooler.


----------



## deermeat270

http://store.yeticoolers.com/products/YETI-Tundra-%2d-45-Quart-.html


----------



## G Duck

Nicodemus said:


> My biggest concern would be somebody stealin` it. I just about always keep a cooler in the bed of the truck.



Me too


----------

